# Two new rats totally ignoring each other



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on the forum. I'll introduce myself in another thread soon, but I wanted to ask for advice about my rats. Two weeks ago I got my first rat, Sherona, a one year old solitary girl from a private seller on Kijiji. I know rats should normally be kept in pairs, so five days later when I saw another ad for a one year old girl, Natalie, I bought her too. I kept them isolated for a week in case one of them had an illness that the seller didn't disclose, but they both seem totally fine. So I introduced them, following all the instructions I read online about how to do it slowly. They haven't fought at all. So yesterday I cleaned out Sherona's big cage completely. I washed everything, including the cage frame, in the bath tub with soap, water, and a mint-scented all-natural cleanser. I rearranged the cage and put both rats inside. They haven't fought at all (except a minor scuffle over a piece of apple  ). But they basically ignore each other and live on opposite sides of the cage. I know they've only been living in there together for two days, so I probably shouldn't be concerned. But I expected them to interact at least a little! Natalie spends most of her time in the back corner on the bottom level, while Sherona favours the top level in the opposite corner. When they leave their corners to explore the cage, or eat and drink, they walk past each other like they don't even see one another. Sherona can often be found wandering around the cage, but Natalie just hangs in the corner 80% of the time.

Can I expect them to eventually become friends and be together more? Or is it possible that because they've both gone their whole lives without interaction with other rats, they'll never bond? I'd appreciate advice from more experienced rat owners


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It is normal for rats to ignore new rats for a few days. Charles did it to Storm and Soda, and Storm and Charles because basically like father and son. When Charles passed away Storm was pretty upset and depressed. 

I would give them some time, as I've said, it is normal especially for rats who were alone their whole life (Charles was always with a buddy though). and if they have been it can take longer then if they did have a previous buddy.

I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

